# Fish/shriimp VS hair algae



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

So, what eats hair algae? Anything? I don't want a CAE, SAE,or flagfish, open to ottos, already have CR shrimp. Minor start of some hair algae that I want to nip in the bud.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The best method I have found for removing hair algae is manual removal. For the longer strands, you can try twirling a toothbrush in it like you would do a fork in spaghetti. It usually comes up quite easily. I don't think most fish/shrimp do a good enough job at keeping algae in check once it becomes visible.

If you want to try the fish/shrimp method, Cherry Reds or Amano Shrimp may work as they are constantly looking for food in my tanks, though I have never seen them eating hair algae. Even if they don't work, they are a nice addition to the tank and you probably won't want to remove them later like some of the fish that are "supposed" to be algae eaters.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

you have to remove the longer strands by yourself, shrimps will eat the shorter ones.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Most common freshwater livebearers will eat hair algae. Mollies love the stuff but guppies and platys will eat it also when underfed.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok, in the tank with the problem I already have CR shrimp and endlers. I guess I should feed them less!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I have found that hair algae usually starts for me when I am not dosing enough traces. Usually when all the other nutrient parameters are in check this is my problem. A week or so of manual removal and a small increase in trace usually nips it in the bud. HTH.

btw, did you get it?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Iris, what size tank do you have and how many shrimp do you have in that tank? You may need to add more shrimps.

When I started getting hair algae it was from a lack of nitrates. If your plant growth is slow, this may be the reason you are getting the algae. 

I would suggest checking the N03 & P04 levels in your tank.


----------



## Talonstorm (Feb 16, 2005)

I am new around this board, but I will give my experience. I have a 29 gallon tank with a penguin filter (the kind with biowheels). I have a 65 watt compact fluorescent lighting it. I began with a minor hair algae problem that went totally out of control. It wove itself into my camboba (sp?) and my java moss. The camboba got so badly infested that I threw it all away. The java moss I had had a long time and was thriving under the new lights, so I wanted to try and salvage it. I got 5 amano shrimp and 4 cherry reds. I have seen both the cherry reds and the amanos happily munching on the hair algae. The problem is now completely gone. I would suggest feeding less, they will eat the hair algae when they are hungry!

Tina


----------

